# 10 ft stainless buyers bulk salt spreader



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

10 ft stainless unit, belive model number to be http://snowdogg.com/products/saltdogg-spreaders/25-30-cu-yd-mid-size/1400465ss/

Has briggs engine and in cab controls. Full disclosure, electric start and kill on controller don't work so it gets started with a pull in the shop and pull the spark plug after the salting is done. I'd imagine those are simple fixes but I'm not a mechanic. 

New drag chain 2 seasons ago. New gearbox before last winter. Video shows that engine runs. First $2500 takes it. 

https://youtu.be/rBDD5vDrNTY


----------



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

Can shipping be arranged?


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Probably, that's up to you. I'll pm you our shop address if you're interested in looking into shipping.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Still have this spreader. Would like to sell it. Let's make a deal.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

updated link for video


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

What was the spray can in side 
Starting fluid


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

ponyboy said:


> What was the spray can in side
> Starting fluid


Are you going to drive from New York to Ohio to buy this? Or did I somehow miss your offer in there?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I bought my last spreader in Ohio 
But looks like its not an easy one pull start engine 
So I'm out 
Was just a question not sure why so defensive


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> I bought my last spreader in Ohio
> But looks like its not an easy one pull start engine
> So I'm out
> Was just a question not sure why so defensive


I been farther than Ohio, Straight down 90 easy run.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

ponyboy said:


> Was just a question not sure why so defensive


My guess is you were never interested, just wanted to be THAT GUY who wanted to point out there was a can of starting fluid on the bed. Yep.

That's why I'm asking $2500 for a $4500 spreader. It's not a cherry. But it will de-ice a lot for sure. Want a cherry? Buy this one, haggle, get a good deal and put a $600 engine on it to get your one pull start.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump for an honest seller


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Bump for an honest seller


Thanks!


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Bump. It's just sitting in our way right now, would be willing to listen to reasonable offers.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Bump again. Still open to offers. Its been on pallets for over a year, we didnt even put it on a truck last year. Cash talks, lets make a deal.


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

can you call me 2194069615


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Open to offers. We have no plans to run it this winter again


----------

